# Nice and Monaco in July?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stupid question of the day again.

Currently we are in annecy in the Rhone Alps where frankly we are getting pretty fed up with the weather which has been pretty rubbish for nearly a week. Forecast is more of the same with a long term forecast if you can rely on them not showing improvement for about a week.

It looks settled and warm down in provance and the verdon valley and also the med. We did st tropez a couple of years ago but never got to nice or Monaco. Everyone says it's bonkers to go there as it's not mh friendly and sites will be packed and expensive. Now we have a scooter so parking 10 miles out of town is not an issue. So can anyone recommend any cheap places or aires to stay in thAt area or should we just sit it out?

We were going to head west to millau, tarn gorges and the dordogne but wondered if a week in the med was a good idea.

Sorry in advance for mistakes as using a mobile

thanks
bs


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Med*

Barry

We drove the coast road from Nice to Pisa - very busy, and very non welcoming in my opinion. Campsites were silly money even in May.

We travelled from Barcelona to Avignon en route towards Antibes but the point of saying this is that we went from the A75 to the A750 and then toll free all the way. I would advise however getting on the motorway until after Nimes - it was so, so busy - just not worthy of the saving.

Russell


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that

looking on line (as best you can on this thing) there may be enough to keep us busy for a week or so around the verdon gorges about 60 miles inland before heading to millau. Just seems a shame not to see a bit if the med whilst down there. 

At this rate I will be leaving In the next hour. It's now chucking it down and really cold!


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

barryd said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> looking on line (as best you can on this thing) there may be enough to keep us busy for a week or so around the verdon gorges about 60 miles inland before heading to millau. Just seems a shame not to see a bit if the med whilst down there.
> 
> At this rate I will be leaving In the next hour. It's now chucking it down and really cold!


Hi Barry
I you do decide to visit Nice and Monaco avoid staying at Sospel. This place is very convenient as it has a railway stn and the line goes to Nice. We did Nice and Monaco this way last June. The Municipal campsite was closed and we were assured by the tourist office that it would be OK to park at the station overnight. We had a fantastic day out came back and settled in for the night. Unfortunately at about 10pm we had trouble with a gang of youths (foreign nationals) we think. They were banging the van and very raucous. Husband tried to move them off and he was injured. 
I called the Police and Ambulance and all arrived together with the Fire Brigade.
I must say they were very good. The fire brigade drove our MH to the station compound while we went off to hospital in Menton.
Fortunately hubby's head injury was superficial and he was discharged.
The fire brigade allowed us to sleep in our mh overnight at the station.
Julie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We have used Camping le Rosignol at antibes on several occasions. Not the cheapest, but a 10 minute walk from the station with regular trains to Nice and Monaco.
Gerry


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

GerryD said:


> We have used Camping le Rosignol at antibes on several occasions. Not the cheapest, but a 10 minute walk from the station with regular trains to Nice and Monaco.
> Gerry


Hi Gerry
We would love to go back and that horrible incident has not put us off but would stay on a campsite next time for the extra security.
Julie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Med*

Get yourself down There

Forget Italy, will be manic.

You might be able to get on Cigales in Cannes Mandelieu. Then travel to Menton and Monaco, should you wish.

TM

Lavandou


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone

Julie that sounds awful. We had a similar incident but no way as bad in the black forest a month ago (see blog) glad it hasn't put you off. Amazingly the sun came out and we got out around Annecy. Mrs d thinks we should stay now as it is lovely here. Will see what tomorrow brings.

I just think wonder with our love of wilding and aires it might be a lot of hassle. If all goes well we might be out here till september so there is no hurry I guess.

Tm. We just left Italy. If anyone fancies a laugh at our escapades in Italy I just updated the blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk yesterday.

Cheers for the help


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I stayed at Camping Les Pinedes at Colle Sur Loup, about 15 minute drive from Nice at Easter. 

Site was a good site with a restaurant, pool, etc, but it was on a road which was not nice to walk down. 

Plus it was the most expensive site I stayed at. 

I did drive into Nice for the day - you can park on the street, and pay IF you can find a space!!! 

On the Promenade Des Anglais towards the airport (West) end of town, you can park your motorhome for free - we saw lots parked - the further west you go, the easier it is. 

I did also see motorhomes parked on the Avenue Des Alps at Cagnes Sur Mer on the roadside for a number of days where it looked like people were just staying for free. 

Tourettes Sur Loup was a beautiful town - well worth a visit - and we parked easily between Route Du Pre Neuf and Route des Canorgues - quiet and you could easily stay there overnight for free, I think.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Just one more thought...... one of my favourites sites is the Camping International Des Gorges du Gardon. In Provence. About 20 minutes from Nimes. 

It's about a 30 minute countryside walk to the Pont Du Gard - which is amazing - if you haven't been, you must! Best to walk as you avoid all the tourists and don't have to pay for parking. 

And the site itself has great facilities, but best of all, it is on the river... you can swim in the river from the site, and if you're lucky enough to get a riverside spot, it is heaven on earth.

I've been twice and I'd definitely go there again - the river is lovely.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Heather

Some good recommendations. Parking is never a problem for us as we have a motorbike with us. As long as we can find somewhere to park the van within 1 to 20 miles of where we want to visit we are fine


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

We are still in the Rhone Alps but are leaving Chambery for the Verdon Gorges tomorrow and then St Tropez, St Raphael and Cannes.

Ive looked into the train from St Raphael and it takes an hour and thirty five minutes every hour for €26 return per person.

Thats fine but I would really rather have the bike so we can do Nice one day and Monaco the next. Plus I want to go flying through that tunnel you see on the Grand Prix!

Now I have found this Aire ouside a campsite about 11 miles inland form Nice and a bit further to Monaco. Ideal for the bike providing it isn't 7000ft up a mountain. The one thing I cant judge is terrain.

Its the only Aire I can find. I absolutely dont want to stay on a campsite unless its cheap, well spread out and no kids so that rules out just about any site out in the south of France.

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...ingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=6444

What do you think?


----------



## Mattyrodill (Nov 14, 2007)

We stay at Camping Domaine de La Bergerie in Vence about 12 miles from Nice, very French site, no Eurocamp etc or mobile homes. Bus outside the campsite to Vence and then change for a bus to Nice, all for one euro last year!
Or you can get a bus down to Cagnes Sur Mer railway station for trains along coast either way.. to Monaco/Italy or Cannes, Antibes etc.
Cagnes is also good for the swimming in med, very quiet, but stony beach.
We have an old caravan that we keep on the site in Vence so know the area well.
Very beautiful coast and inland mountains but not motorhome friendly, and particularly busy in August.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

I know it's going to be busy but if we are going to the verdon gorge it's only a short hop to the med so might as well give it a go.

It was cold last night in chambery. I'm parked outside the carrefour while mrs d stocks up on food and on the hills behind me there is what appears to be fresh snow! Wierd.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Barry.
I think this bad weather is pretty well all over. We have just returned from 10 weeks touring France, Spain & Portugal and although it was mostly dry with the exception of the last two weeks in France I can't say it was the hottest we have had,. Even in Portugal the wind was more than usual.
We are just thinking of going for another 4 weeks soon, but if the weather does not get better I wonder if we would be just as well of by staying in the UK? YUK!
Anyway, I do hope that you enjoy the rest of your holiday and if you are going down the Tarn George I am sure that you know that the rocks overhang as you go down (east to west) and a much easier drive if coming up (west to east).
regards and enjoy.
ps
My sister in law is at moment camping in Caussade near to San Antonin Nobel Val and she says the weather is not so good (generally)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers grath

we ended up at signed Les baines near the verdon gorges and it's been 26 c + and sunny again. Warm enough to belt around on the bike in shorts and t shirts again.

Will stay well south for a while now

thanks fort the tip on the gorges.


----------

